# Christopher Harris Music



## The Darris (Sep 18, 2013)

I thought I would do a little self-promotion. I am starting a tutorial channel on youtube and thought some people might be interested. You can check it out here: http://www.youtube.com/thedarris. I also have a soundcloud page and this is my current demo reel: https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/sets/original-orchestrations Anyway, thanks for listening. Feel free to like my pages and comment, I encourage constructive criticism. Thanks again.

-Chris


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Chris! Watching some now. Looking forward to future scorecasts.


----------



## Generdyn (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey man,

Listening to some of your stuff now, I like how lighthearted some of it is. Great work dude!

I've left some comments on your soundcloud, hopefully helpful :D

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## The Darris (Sep 18, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> Thanks Chris! Watching some now. Looking forward to future scorecasts.



I am planning on some in the near future. I need to fix my screen capture setup right now as the stupid disappearing mouse routine is getting annoying and degrades the quality of my videos. Thanks for checking them out.



Generdyn @ Wed Sep 18 said:


> Listening to some of your stuff now, I like how lighthearted some of it is. Great work dude!



Thanks Generdyn. I do have a lot of the same sounding stuff so I have been trying to write some contrasting pieces to show my flexibility. I'm not producing as fast as I want to right now with being a full time student. But again, must love is appreciated by the feedback so thanks!


----------

